# Energy Drinks - Good or Bad??



## Raewyn (Jun 15, 2006)

How bad are energy drinks?.  ie Red Bull, V, Lift Plus to name a few.  I dont know what you guys in other countries have?? 
I would probably consume 1 can on a good day and 3 or 4 cans most days.  I dont drink tea or coffee. I drink on average 1.5 to 2 litres of water per day.  When I wake up in the morning I  have sugar cravings and the first thing I do is crack open  a can of V which has in 250ml can 28g carb per serving, 280mg sodium per serving, 78mg caffeine, 500mg Taurine, 7.2mg Niacin, energy 475kj.  
I guess Im just wondering how much is too much????


----------



## Raewyn (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi,
Humble apologies are posted this question in the wrong area.  Will be getting it moved shortly.

Sorry


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 15, 2006)

Raewyn said:
			
		

> How bad are energy drinks?. ie Red Bull, V, Lift Plus to name a few. I dont know what you guys in other countries have??
> I would probably consume 1 can on a good day and 3 or 4 cans most days. I dont drink tea or coffee. I drink on average 1.5 to 2 litres of water per day. When I wake up in the morning I have sugar cravings and the first thing I do is crack open a can of V which has in 250ml can 28g carb per serving, 280mg sodium per serving, 78mg caffeine, 500mg Taurine, 7.2mg Niacin, energy 475kj.
> I guess Im just wondering how much is too much????


 
In my experience, Energy drinks take far more than they give under most conditions. It used to be my habit to take one with me while on patrol as a volunteer for the Coast Guard, until, one hot summer day, the caffeine and sugar in it contributed to a serious case of heat exhaustion. Now, I prefer fresh fruit blended smoothies (I make my own in the blender). While doing office work, now and then, I'll have one to perk me up, but never while under physical stress.

My advice: buy a blender and make your own from fresh fruits and vegetables.

Also, the guarana contained in many popular brands can cause chest pains in some people (myself, included!).


----------



## MJS (Jun 15, 2006)

Mod note:

Thread moved to Health Tips

MJS
MT SuperMod


----------



## luigi_m_ (Jun 15, 2006)

One note I read on another forum which I found particularly useful, is if you use energy drinks too often, your body is going to become too used to having a source of energy supplied, and becomes dependent on caffiene/sugar/whatever. Also, with many energy drinks, they make you completely de-hydrated, as I have found with some brands.

Good nutrtition throughout the day should keep you going. I have a tub of energy powder which I mix with water (less calories), so if I've been working out in the morning, then been skating in the afternoon and need a little kick (no pun intended) before class, then I'll take some of that.


----------



## White Fox (Jun 17, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> In my experience, Energy drinks take far more than they give under most conditions. It used to be my habit to take one with me while on patrol as a volunteer for the Coast Guard, until, one hot summer day, the caffeine and sugar in it contributed to a serious case of heat exhaustion. Now, I prefer fresh fruit blended smoothies (I make my own in the blender). While doing office work, now and then, I'll have one to perk me up, but never while under physical stress.
> 
> My advice: buy a blender and make your own from fresh fruits and vegetables.
> 
> Also, the guarana contained in many popular brands can cause chest pains in some people (myself, included!).


 
I agree with you post Jonathan :ultracool


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 18, 2006)

I know there is some speculation about some deaths linked to energy drinks and alcohol when taken together (jaegerbombs and redbull/vodka).

Also, I know on the can of Monster I like to drink it warns not to drink more than 2 a day on it.


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 18, 2006)

Energy drinks taste good, and they can perk you up for a while, but overall they're not really all that helpful. 
I like water.


----------

